# IVF and Zoladex



## kate101 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello,

I am new to the boards (have been doing lots of reading and you are all so supportive).  I have a zoladex question - I have had three shots of Zoladex to deal with my endometriosis, the last one was yesterday.  My gyn wants me to start IVF as soon as poss.  i have an appt for initial consultation at ARGC in early March and I was wondering how long I would have to leave it after the last shot to begin treatment.  I have heard anything from 1 to 3 months.  Has anyone got any experience of this?


Thanks,

kate


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi Kate
I am not sure if this will help any. When i did ivf, i was given a zoladex injection as my downregging regime so that i  didn't need to 'sniff' . I was given this because i suffer from a lot of blocked noses. I would think your injections wouldn't matter but that is only my opinion.
Good luck and I hope someone else can help
Fiona


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Kate, Welcome to FF  

I was on Zoladex for 6 months for my endo prior to ivf.  I'm am not sure if some clinics vary, but my clinic started ivf straight away after Zoladex.  If your clinic does this then you will go straight to the stumation phase of ivf without having to down regulate.  You will probably need more stimulation drugs, or may stim for a bit a longer to 'wake' your ovaries up from their deep sleep, but this is not a problem and will not affect the outcome    

There is an endometriosis thread on here.  You are welcome to join us.

Good luck  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Ros10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello Kate,

I had 3 months of Zolly prior to my current IVF cycle (am on the evil 2ww!!) and like saffiere went straight onto IVF the day my next injection was due. I did have to down reg over christmas, but I've had a better response to stims and even have two embies to freeze this time.  

Best of luck,

Ros - xx


----------



## kate101 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi,  Thank you all so much for the replies.  I am feeling a bit happier now.  I think I am supposed to have a 4th shot of Zoladex which will be just before my intial consulatation at ARGC.  Zoladex and I haven't got on very well - I have had more periods on it than I ever did off it - no pain though, which is a blessing.

Good luck to all of you.

kate


----------



## joanneschild (Jan 19, 2006)

hhi kate,

i had 3 months of zoladex which finished dec 2003, i also was under ARGC dr tarranissi, we had an appointment in the january. He said it wouod take a couple of months to get back to normal so he said to make an appointment for the march. They like you to have a couple of "normal" periods to get zoladex out of your system.
good luck
joanne


----------



## lou.s (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Kate,
For both cycles of IVF i  have used zoladex for down regulation insted of buserilin, on my first cycle i had been on zoladex for 6 months before the cycle, (due to endo) but i didn't respond to buserilin so they gave me a shot of zoladex which did the trick. This time i had been having zoladex for 9 months and again i used this as down reg.This has been great as you miss the first lot of injections, and i responded really well to the  super- ov drugs.
Good luck!
Lou x


----------



## JudithS (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello, I am due to do IVF at the end of April or in May (clinic is being refurbished). This time I will have Zoladex for downregulation from day 21 of my cycle. Does anyone know at what point the clinic will start doing the thrice-weekly intravaginal scans? Do they start straight after the downregulation or do they leave it about 10 days, like they did last time when I had Buserilin?

Didn't think to ask the consultant all this detail when I saw him (cos he was telling me loads of things). Obviously I'll try to ring the nursing staff but it's really heard to get through and hard to discuss it discreetly while I am at work!

The reason I need to know is because I think this all might clash horribly with a holiday that's been booked for ages.

Also, has anyone self-administered the Zoladex or do you have to go to the clinic for it?


----------

